# 1.8 TFSI Roadster - Chorus Radio



## MikeCad (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all,

Apologies for butting in but my girlfriend is taking delivery of the above on September 1st and I wondered (as I'm looking at getting her one of the new TomTom Iphone cradles which aren't quite out yet) whether the car would have a 3.5mm audio input jack connection, or whether that was something perhaps reserved for the Concert and above radios?

Thanks everyone.

Mike...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Should have an aux socket


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to your GF tell here to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

My Chorus has an Aux-in... only issue is its behind the hand brake :x


----------



## MikeCad (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I'll go for the TomTom option and hopefully I can manage the audio cable in such a way that it won't get snagged or hang loose. I'll try to tempt her to join the TTOC but she is quite shy


----------

